# Nigerian Kids?



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been looking at nigie kids lately, and I really like this herd (Olson Acres).  They have a lot of kids for sale right now, and gorgeous bucklings for sale. 
My question is, which doe would you get a buck out of and why? I have my own opinion but I would like to hear yours. :greengrin:

http://olsonacres.com/Kidding%20Schedule.htm

I'm also thinking of getting a doe or two from them.

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like Olson Acres Madam Butterfly 
Olson Acres AO Darma isnt bad but I would like to see more for udder extension - this may come with more freshionings. 

Flat Rocks VooDoo Princess isnt bad -- but after 4 freshionings her forudder is lacking and her rear udder could be higher.

LaCaDos Hard Hearted Hannah - nice shape, medial devision is good, but not a lot of capacity. There is no 3rd freshoning photos she she may have gained capacity with the last freshoning. 

not a huge fan of PGCH Lost Valley TB Dipp'n Dots but her body type is real nice 

really like Olson Acres Mi Madonna but it isnt shaved fully so its hard to see her medial but its there  forudder is best that I have seen in her herd so far that i have looked through (only those with bucks available have I looked at). her body type is on my like list lol. her buck is gorgeous as is noted on her site.  

Wood Bridge Too Fancy - not a fan of that kind of udder but its nice nothing wrong with it. very stylish doe 

My favs are Madonna, Fancy and Butterfly --- but really you couldnt go wrong with any of them, real nice consistant animals the breeder has good taste when breeding and buying IMO


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Stacey, I would like to thank you for giving such good explanations on the udders. I also looked at another post where you critiqued udders. It is really helping me to understand what a good udder is. I'm new and it really does take a lot of looking to catch on to what is good and what is excellent. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was reading through the site and the owner really likes Dip N Dot's udder -- so its interesting to see the differences in opinion of udders. and of course a picture only can show so much, in person is always better. but going by the pictures I'm not a huge fan, doesnt mean its terrible though.

I went through her whole site -- I really like her animals! seh takes the time to really show them off too.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks so much Stacey!!! :greengrin: 

I'm not sure about a buck out of butterfly yet, because last year her teats were really tiny....they look better this year...what do you think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well it depends -- do you have does who have large teats already? 

teat size comes with milking a lot of times. 

what areas do your does need improvement. The best way to pick a buck is to choose what will complement your does the most. 

Do they need more rear hight, medial, teat placement, for udder?? all these things can possibly improve with freshening but most of the time what you see is what you get so go off that and choose a buck from a doe that excels in an area that your does are lacking in.

Now if you have junior does and the udder area is still subjective to genetics and praying it turns out well then I would pick a doe who is over all nice and will complement a variety of udder needs you may encounter in the future.

just went back through the does again and I really like Madonna's udder for a FF its real nice. Beings that her does have shown themselves to hold up and do even better as 2nd fresheners I wouldnt hesitate to purchase a buckling from her. the 300.00 price tag is reasonable as well.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't forget, evaluating the buck is equally as important as the doe. If the buck isn't putting out good udders, that's a red flag.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I just saw that Madonna's buck kid is sold....  I love that doe!!! :greengrin: 

I'm thinking either a buck out of Dots or Fancy. There are so many to choose from!! :help: 

As far a the does go, I'm thinking of a doe out of Bitty & 2 mature does that she's selling, Prism ( :drool: :drool: :drool: udder), Darma, and possibly Taylor. 

What do you think of those does?

Also, I just saw that Joanne Karohl @ Dragonfly Farm, is selling Dragonfly TA Lancelot du Lac & and younger son as well!!!! I would love to get one, but I'm wondering would transporting a big buck be pretty $$$?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

if you're airshipping on continental (cheapest) 0-71lbs is $249 +tax , and 71-100lbs is $309 +tax. this incluses the kennel, goat and bedding.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

oh, I forgot to add...I'm also wanting a buck from Addie (aka Proctor Hill)......and Ashley (aka Runaround)... :help: ....but I can't have that many bucks... :help: :ROFL:....there are too many to choose from!! :ROFL:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Katrina, I'll check them out....sounds like a good deal!!! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley has a buck available out of a real nice doe: Saleen -- gorgeous doe just love her. And the sire is Bambi who is already award winning as is his daughter Sensation. So nice genetics there. I have seen them all in person really nice.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, I've seen his picture...I LOVE him!!!! His lines are :drool: :drool: . I'm thinking I'm probably going to wind up with a couple nigie bucks soon... :ROFL: :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shadycreekgoats said:


> I just saw that Madonna's buck kid is sold....  I love that doe!!! :greengrin:
> 
> I'm thinking either a buck out of Dots or Fancy. There are so many to choose from!! :help:
> 
> ...


Prism -- looks like a nice doe that is holding up over time thats good.

Darma -- like her a lot too. A bit younger then Prism so you would get more years out of her but is only a FF so you dont know how she will fully mature but I like her potential. Good choice.

Taylor isnt bad not much to go on but her junior pictures show off a real nice doe adn those teats are super huge :shocked: Hope there is an udder to match them

I know the pictures are of them as tiny babies but I like the neck on doe number 1 from BItty  edit - looked closer and she seems to be toeing out a bit in the front. See if you can get pictures of the two available and see how their front legs are. You dotn want does that toe out in the front especially.

Mature bucks arent as easy to transport but it can be done via ground transport and people who are traveling from point A to point B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shadycreekgoats said:


> Yes, I've seen his picture...I LOVE him!!!! His lines are :drool: :drool: . I'm thinking I'm probably going to wind up with a couple nigie bucks soon... :ROFL: :help:


depending on how many does you have -- thats not a bad thing 

but go with what you lvoe and what you can afford.

Just a hint: in a couple days I will know if I have a doe kid for Joanie in OH (WalnutGroveFarm) -- I will be transporting that doe kid (if born) to PA -- if you want anything transported your way I can arrange to take it with me to western PA for a reasonable fee - gas and tolls split by any who have goats transported. dont know if thats helpful or not but just figured I would let you know. If Joanie doesnt mind taking anything back with her or you meet her on her way it might be something to consider.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm still waiting for Taylor's udder pics..they should be up soon :wink:.


StaceyRoop said:


> I know the pictures are of them as tiny babies but I like the neck on doe number 1 from BItty  edit - looked closer and she seems to be toeing out a bit in the front. See if you can get pictures of the two available and see how their front legs are. You dotn want does that toe out in the front especially.


I just noticed that as well..I'll ask for pics..

I just checked out more of Ashley buck's lines.....they are super nice!!! :drool: :drool:



StaceyRoop said:


> Just a hint: in a couple days I will know if I have a doe kid for Joanie in OH (WalnutGroveFarm) -- I will be transporting that doe kid (if born) to PA -- if you want anything transported your way I can arrange to take it with me to western PA for a reasonable fee - gas and tolls split by any who have goats transported. dont know if thats helpful or not but just figured I would let you know. If Joanie doesnt mind taking anything back with her or you meet her on her way it might be something to consider.


I'll check into that and get back to you!! :hi5: Thanks!! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shadycreekgoats said:


> I just checked out more of Ashley buck's lines.....they are super nice!!! :drool: :drool:


im fairly green with envy myself LOL Ashley has an eye for goats even when kids its a gift


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok your making me blush!

But yes, I am always willing to work out transport. 

Sorry I didn't really see this topic, been under the weather. blah!


----------

